# Hatch N Feeder



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Does anyone have experience or input about the hatch n feeder? I first heard about this device on this forum in one of the threads. It basically feeds the fry automatically after the bbs hatch. It seems really cool but I don't know much about it and could not find much info. How does the salt water not mix with the fresh water in the tank? Do the bbs come out at an appropriate rate?


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

Uncle Rico said:


> Does anyone have experience or input about the hatch n feeder? I first heard about this device on this forum in one of the threads. It basically feeds the fry automatically after the bbs hatch. It seems really cool but I don't know much about it and could not find much info. How does the salt water not mix with the fresh water in the tank? Do the bbs come out at an appropriate rate?


The only thing I found to see it in action is a youtube video but what the shitty music has to do with feeding bbs is anybodys guess lol. It looks like it puts out way to many bbs. I'm no expert though.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Idk a couple hundred hungry lil mouths eat a lot of brine!I know what your talking about. But I've never used one n actually haven't watched the video either. From pics in magazine it looks to small to put out enough brine for n normal sized batch of fry. Sorry guys I'm sticking to what works for me. Plus I'd have to buy 6-8 of them to do what 2 hatcheries do. My one hatchery that ready everyday feeds 5-7 baby tanks twice a day.I highly doubt the automatic feeder could keep up! If someone has great results ill try it out! Someone else is gonna have to do the R&D on this one!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Idk a couple hundred hungry lil mouths eat a lot of brine!I know what your talking about. But I've never used one n actually haven't watched the video either. From pics in magazine it looks to small to put out enough brine for n normal sized batch of fry. Sorry guys I'm sticking to what works for me. Plus I'd have to buy 6-8 of them to do what 2 hatcheries do. My one hatchery that ready everyday feeds 5-7 baby tanks twice a day.I highly doubt the automatic feeder could keep up! If someone has great results ill try it out! Someone else is gonna have to do the R&D on this one!


If were talking about the same thing, this hatch and feeder is pretty large especially if its in a small growout tank. Ive never used it personally, but ive heard it works or, but hatching brine shrimp isnt hard. I like to do things like this, turning lights on and off... manually so you are forced to check on the tank daility to make sure everything is ok. I would just stick to pop bottles or mason jars (like i use) depending on the quantity.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

So uncle Rico are you tryn the auto feed hatchery? I'd love to hear someones first hand experience with one of these.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

After seeing one in a tank I agree with cluster one it does look rather large. Previously I had only see it in magazines with nothing for comparison size wise, but I seen a pic of one in a tank recently n it looks good sized. If someone don't chime in with the results with one of these ill have to test it out myself. I'm always looking for better, faster, easiers ways.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i used one but it was borrowed and he didnt give me the specific spoon that comes with it so i assumed it was a teaspoon they were talking about.so as you might gather i over did the salt and brine shrimp.but the next morning they were all over the tank i will try it again with the correct spoon size i feel it does its job its intended for.i feel it should feed anything you can fit in a 10 gal.we will see what it does with the correct measurment.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

banshee42096 said:


> i used one but it was borrowed and he didnt give me the specific spoon that comes with it so i assumed it was a teaspoon they were talking about.so as you might gather i over did the salt and brine shrimp.but the next morning they were all over the tank i will try it again with the correct spoon size i feel it does its job its intended for.i feel it should feed anything you can fit in a 10 gal.we will see what it does with the correct measurment.


So do you think it could keep 250-500 1/4" rbp that are always hungry? Thanks banshee.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

They must be pretty popular. I was at 2 lfs today and both were sold out. I'm going in on thursday and try to get one when the orders come in, I will let you know. everyone said they work great.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i would think it would keep up with 250-500 when overfilled i put in a teaspoon of brine eggs and when they hached i could barely see the back of the tank.i removed it and changed most of the water because it was way to much for what i had.


----------

